# libc_p.a: No such file or directory



## balanga (Apr 9, 2019)

Whist running make buildkernel, I get the error shown below.  Is this to be expected? 

```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Installing everything
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; make -f Makefile.inc1 install
make[3]: "/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/src/compiler-metadata.mk" line 1: Using cached compiler metadata from build at FreeBSD on Tue Apr  9 11:05:44 BST 2019
===> lib (install)
===> lib/csu (install)
===> lib/csu/arm (install)
install  -o root -g wheel  -m 444 crt1.o crti.o crtn.o Scrt1.o gcrt1.o /media/FreeBSD-ARM/usr/lib/
===> lib/libc (install)
install  -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libc.a /media/FreeBSD-ARM/usr/lib/
install  -C -o root -g wheel -m 444   libc_p.a /media/FreeBSD-ARM/usr/lib/
install: libc_p.a: No such file or directory
*** Error code 71

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/libc
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## balanga (Apr 20, 2019)

This is probably related to trying to build FreeBSD 11.1 under FreeBSD 12.0...


----------

